
All the global temperature records broken in 2019, so far - reddotX
https://www.axios.com/temperature-records-set-in-2019-512a1109-99ae-45aa-8953-781ff955c91d.html
======
godshatter
Could someone point me to a website that has a simple list of land/sea global
temperatures aggregated by month? You would think with all the "blah-blah
month of blah-blah on record" articles someone would point to one.

I'm asking because the claim "July: Passed August 2016 at the hottest-ever
month on record by 0.14ºF, according to the NOAA and Europe's Copernicus
Climate Service", which is sourced from the NOAA press release, conflicts with
the global satellite data record:
[https://www.nsstc.uah.edu/climate/2019/july2019/tlt_201907_b...](https://www.nsstc.uah.edu/climate/2019/july2019/tlt_201907_bar.png),
which shows that July is not the hottest-ever month on record (although it may
be the hottest July on record).

The claim that July is the hottest month on record is looking at land-only
global temperature data, so it would be nice if there was a site with
land/sea/both broken out by month.

My DDG-fu must be weak, because I haven't been able to find one.

Edit: it could also be differences between satellite and ground-based
temperature readings. I'd be surprised if they are that far off, though.

~~~
dannyz
You can try looking at [https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/cag/global/time-
series](https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/cag/global/time-series). The specific claim
that July is the warmest month ever might be due to the fact that July is the
warmest month of the year, so even though the anomaly isn't as high it was
still the warmest month.

------
badrabbit
Does anyone know how livable it would be in the next 3-5 decades?

I wonder how much innovation will be catalyzed as a result of this.

